# Hep A



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like it’s becoming a big issue all over the country. Anyone implementing any extra safety measures outside of your normal PPE?

A previous co-worker got doused by a high wall clean out once (dumbazz) to find out the HO had Hep C. He’s fine.

I’ve been waist deep in section 8 sewage more than I really care and have lucked out so far.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Deep woods off if there’s mosquitoes around - or better yet “sorry, you should have called before it became septic and ‘squito infested at least”


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you're worried, get vaccinated.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> If you're worried, get vaccinated.


Not worried, just wondering if anyone else is aware of it and if they’re doing things different.

I know it’s wrong, but I see the doctor as little as possible. I have full coverage with the va. I don’t like going there. There are far more veterans that need more help than me. 

Shortly after Obama became elected my wife’s insurance plan would no longer carry me. When I visited the va, they would charge the private insurance company’s to bring money into the system for vets that need free help. I can’t contribute anymore. Thanks Democrats! 

If I need a doctor I go to ready care and pay in full.

Sorry... I started a little insurance/medical industry rant there....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

First thing I did when starting to drain clean were to get twinrix. 3 shots for a total of 240$

Face shield and glasses when someone dumps sulfuric acid in the drain. Last week I vacuumed a half filled kitchen sink (they used half a botlle) and the leftover in the hose spilled on the ashpalt it began to burn and sizzle and turned white. I was not happy. Next time I think I'll add a 100$ fee to remove that crap and I'll be wearing a rain suit with rain paints.

Dumb hardware people giving acid drain cleaner to people.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea wearing safety equipment is important nothing like getting slapped in the face by a bloody sewage soaked tampon.. I got my shots a while back but still is nasty


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Condoms are the worst if you try to pull them off your cable like roots. Always use your “dirty” knife for those!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Not worried, just wondering if anyone else is aware of it and if they’re doing things different.
> 
> I know it’s wrong, but I see the doctor as little as possible. I have full coverage with the va. I don’t like going there. There are far more veterans that need more help than me.
> 
> ...


You are putting yourself at risk. Without at least major medical coverage, a serious illness or accident could take you to the cleaners.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So what are you waiting for to get your twinrix?(good for life)

Oh and get the tetanus shot too(good for 10 years)


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> You are putting yourself at risk. Without at least major medical coverage, a serious illness or accident could take you to the cleaners.


20%. Should be more, but I’m not one to btch about benefits. Anything that goes wrong with me non service related I have an $8/mo copay for drugs.

When I get sick/hurt I pay ready care. The last anthrax shot I had fudge’d me up. After my last knee injury I could easily be 50%. 

I will not abuse a system when I can afford to pay.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Not worried, just wondering if anyone else is aware of it and if they’re doing things different.
> 
> I know it’s wrong, but I see the doctor as little as possible. I have full coverage with the va. I don’t like going there. There are far more veterans that need more help than me.
> 
> ...




same story with me; less the va. gotta love Obama


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

